

Brain is like a 1680000 MHz Pentium computer with 100 million MB of memory - ssapkota
http://library.thinkquest.org/C001501/the_saga/compare.htm

======
ssapkota
It quite interesting to see how the author relates the computer processing
power with human brain. Also shows how far and how fast we have advanced in
machine computation.

